# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Κόκκινη οθόνη στην TV.Τι είναι;;;

## stathis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους :Rolleyes: 

Τα χρώματα της τηλεόρασης που έχουμε στο εξωχικό,έχουνε χαλάσει...
το μόνο χρώμα που υπάρχει είναι το κόκκινο και το μαύρο...
Δέν είναι θέμα απομαγνητισμού γιατι πολλές φορές η τηλεόραση μένει για
1-2 μηνες εκτός τροφοδοσίας... Τί άλλο μπορεί να φταίει;;; Τί μπορώ να κάνω;;; 
Η εικόνα είναι καλή,απλώς τα χρώματα είναι κόκκινο και μαύρο...
(Η τηλεόραση είναι μια παλιά ΙΤΤ δεκαετίας 80)

----------


## Phatt

Με κρουστη συντηρηση(χαστουκι) συνερχεται; Εγω ειχα μια CRT οθονη στον υπολογιστη παλια που κυριευτηκε καποια στιγμη απο το ροζ χρωμα, και τελικα ηταν καποια ψυχρη κολληση...

----------


## ezizu

Stathis γεία σου.Το πρόβλημά σου μπορεί να είναι στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης της οθόνης (πλακέτα πάνω στο λαιμό της οθόνης),στην ίδια την οθόνη (βραχυκυκλωμένο πυροβόλο).Πριν όμως φτάσεις εκεί δες για ψυχρές κολήσεις ,τάσεις τροφοδοτικού (κυρίως τροφοδοτικού και δευτερεύουσες τάσεις τροφοδοσίας στην βαθμίδα υψηλής),μ/τ υψηλής .Αυτά είναι τα πιο συνηθισμένα προβλήματα,ρίξε μια ματιά .

----------


## stathis

> Με κρουστη συντηρηση(χαστουκι) συνερχεται; Εγω ειχα μια CRT οθονη στον υπολογιστη παλια που κυριευτηκε καποια στιγμη απο το ροζ χρωμα, και τελικα ηταν καποια ψυχρη κολληση...


Φίλε Παναγιώτη με 1-2 χτυπήματα επανέρχεται το χρώμα αλλά για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα...μετά ξαναγίνεται κόκκινο...μιλάμε η τηλεόραση έχει φάει
πάρα πολύ ξύλο από τα χτυπήματα... :Biggrin: 

Φίλε Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## stathis

> Stathis γεία σου.Το πρόβλημά σου μπορεί να είναι στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης της οθόνης (πλακέτα πάνω στο λαιμό της οθόνης),στην ίδια την οθόνη (βραχυκυκλωμένο πυροβόλο).Πριν όμως φτάσεις εκεί δες για ψυχρές κολήσεις ,τάσεις τροφοδοτικού (κυρίως τροφοδοτικού και δευτερεύουσες τάσεις τροφοδοσίας στην βαθμίδα υψηλής),μ/τ υψηλής .Αυτά είναι τα πιο συνηθισμένα προβλήματα,ρίξε μια ματιά .


Φίλε ezizu σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :Rolleyes:  Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα πάω στο
εξωχικό θα το κοιτάξω.....

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη με 1-2 χτυπήματα επανέρχεται το χρώμα αλλά για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα...μετά ξαναγίνεται κόκκινο...μιλάμε η τηλεόραση έχει φάει
> πάρα πολύ ξύλο από τα χτυπήματα...
> 
> Φίλε Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ....


τοτε μαλλον ειναι ψυχρη κολληση

----------


## betacord85

μηπως σου πεταει και γραμμες επιστροφης?παντος η οθονη σου ειναι ψοφια λογικα θα ειναι το σασι με το μεγαλο τιουνερ πετα την απτο παραθυρο να κανει και θορυβο....

----------


## Γεώργιος

Άνοιξε την τηλεόραση για να δείς το σασί, εκεί που θα δείς 3 τρανζίστορ ισχύος σε ψύκτρα θα είναι η βαθμίδα video το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν κάνει κρύες κολήσεις τα πόδια των τρανζίστορ λόγω πολύωρης λειτουργίας κόλησέ τα με κολητήρι και ίσως και κάποιες άλλες κρύες κολήσεις που πιθανόν να παρατηρ'ήσεις εκεί τριγύρω και πιστεύω ότι όλα θα είναι ΟΚ. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## stathis

Φίλοι Παναγιώτη,Μπάμπη και Γιώργο σας ευχαριστώ πολυ :Rolleyes: 
Με την 1η ευκαιρία θα εγχειρίσω την τηλεόραση και θα τα ψάξω... :Biggrin:

----------

